# 07 Tahoe install



## NaamanF

Here are some pictures of the start of the install in my 2007 Tahoe. Plan on using a computer as the main source to a Alpine PXA-H900. Will also be using a DVA-9861 when I need to play a disc. For amps its a pair of Sinfoni 45x2 for mids and tweets, Sinfoni 90x2 for mid bass, and a Genesis Dual Mono for subs. As for as speakers I plan to use the Focal Be tweeters. For mids it's undecided, and mid bass Dynaudio MW-170. The rack in the pictures is going to go between the rear captains chairs.


----------



## NaamanF

Here is a picture of the finished bezel for the touch screen monitor. The unfinished part is going to be where the head unit is going to be located in the center console. 

The three speakers are the Scan Speak 4" Revelator, Hybrid Audio Legatia, and Focal Be 3W2. Not sure which one I am going to use. I plan to give them all a good listen to in the car before installing the winer.


----------



## cam2Xrunner

Holy crap. Great equipment. What headunit(if any) are you using?


----------



## NaamanF

Sorry, edited my post above. I have a lot more done just need to take pictures. I should be installng the rack tomorrow and working on getting it wired up. All the wires are run, just need to get them hooked up. Should be deadening the doors and installing the MW-170s by the end of the day. Hope to have some more pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## jtholley03

Those will all fit eaily on your dash!


----------



## NaamanF

Yep. It has a very forward dash the should work out really well. The diffrence between the path length difference from the kicks and dash was only about 5cm.


----------



## 03blueSI

If you decide to sell the 4.5" revelator I am interested already. I was looking at getting some new ones, but don't want to spend quite what they sell for.


----------



## alphakenny1

wow nice. you got some awesome equipment. keep us updated .


----------



## jisturm

Those RCAs are nice looking man.


----------



## jtholley03

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=243

to test them just stick rubbermaid containers behind them. Let us know what you like.

Do you have an active digital crossover? If not get one.

Put drivers ear level or point them up off the corners at your ears.

Keep us updated.


----------



## NaamanF

For the crossover/eq I am using the H900 so I shouldn't have a problem there. Here are some more pictures. 

The two Sinfoni 45x2 will be under the rear seats. You can see the mounting location and large cut our in the cover panel where they will be located. When all is said and done I will be dying (at least trying) the cover to match the carpet in the car.

The wiring between the two seats is where the amp/eq/computer rack is going to be.


----------



## chad

Hawtness! I LOVE that aluminum rack!

Chad


----------



## newtitan

man that is elite , very impressive , two batteries under the hood is REALLY cool

kinda wish i would have waited till these 07's were released. First time I have liked a chevy over the gmc


----------



## NaamanF

newtitan said:


> First time I have liked a chevy over the gmc


I am the same way. I had a 2003 Yukon before this and was planning on getting the 07 Denali until I saw the Tahoes. Much better looking front end. Do wish I had 6.0 liter engine though.


----------



## newtitan

im waiting on the 07/08 tundra qaud cab ( I like trucks over suv;s for the most part)

if its not all its cracked up t be, I may bet a tahoe, I really like the way they look, the improved engine and dash and the gas subsidy here in CA


so are you putting a screen in the dash? since I noticed the 9861 in the lower console

and how are you putputting the soundcard AND your 9861 to your amps???


----------



## NaamanF

Yeah I am installing a 7" VGA touchscreen to control the computer in the stock location. I am running a toslink from a E-MU 0404 soundcard to the H900.


----------



## NaamanF

I now have most of the rack installed and the left side done. Hope to have all of the wiring done by tonight.


----------



## jtholley03

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=430

If that truly is possitive even tho it appears to be going into conduit silicon around it so it doesn't chaffe over time.


----------



## jtholley03

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=427

Are those the streetwire terminals that use the smaller fuses? If so they are VERY current limiting.

Nice work by the way.


----------



## NaamanF

They are Streetwires but without the fuses. I am using 200 amp circuit breakers instead.

The 1/0 from the battery is going through a conduit. I smoothed out the edges and the wire goes straight up through the mount for the fuse block.


----------



## chad

A fuse only limits current when it's supposed to... That's the point. Untill the melt (break) point it (the fuse) will easily carry full rated load, plus some surge.

Chad


----------



## Big Foots

DAMN ...very nice work there...   

how much you paid for your aluminium plates ? 

-Jack


----------



## NaamanF

Thanks. Well the right side is now done. Time to put the computer on the rack. As far as the aluminum on the rack, I will let you in on a secret. Its actually aluminum covered formica laminate. I built the rack out of plywood first then covered it in the laminate. Don't even ask how long it took. Too long. If I was to do it over again I would probably get the stainless version. The aluminum scratches real easy.


----------



## NaamanF

As far as price for the Formica, it was about $200 for a 4x10 sheet. Not cheap but once you get an idea in your head nothing else will do.


----------



## shinjohn

Nice work here! The formica does really give it that "functional" look and it matches great with the amps. Great attention to detail on all that you've done.
Quick question:
Will you be covering the center amp, or are you planning to trim the threaded rod? Just curious!


----------



## NaamanF

It's all going to be covered so it looks like a center console. Sides will be carpeted and top will be vinyl to match the center console. Maybe some cup holders and a 32" plasma to finish it out.


----------



## NaamanF

Phew, the computer is in. Talk about stuffing 50lbs of **** into a 10lbs sock. Also you can see the back cover with the exhaust fan. The Aerocool unit is a fan controler, temp sensor with alarm, and a firewire/USB/SATA/cardreader. I did a lot of searching for quiet fans that could also do a good job at moving air. Hopefully they do a good job and I don't have to listen to the screeching of the alarm.


----------



## toolfan91

Thats looking awesome man


----------



## NaamanF

Little update. Cut the doors for the MW170s and test fit them. Still need to deaden the door. Installed a temp screen into the dash. I plan on using a transreflective, just need to wait for them to be available. Should be glassing the passenger side for the sub tonight.


----------



## zfactor

so far pretty nice man... not to shabby at all... the dash piece looks pretty clean...


----------



## septimus

Wow, very impressed. That install looks awesome, can't wait to see finished pics.


----------



## NaamanF

More work done on the sub box. Still need to reinforce the inside and cover it. Little bigger than I wanted but oh well. 

FYI, polyester resin in the eye really hurts.  I now wear eye protection when I fiberglass. Being a pilot I think my eye sight might be important


----------



## Finleyville

NaamanF said:


> FYI, polyester resin in the eye really hurts.  I now wear eye protection when I fiberglass. Being a pilot I think my eye sight might be important


Very nice work! I am looking forward to your final result.

OT: Do you fly commercial or military?


----------



## NaamanF

Thanks. Military. OH-58D.


----------



## jtholley03

Nice job on the box!

Why didn't you just run some IB's in the floor of the back. Cut some holes and use PVC on the bottom end for protection.

I am going to run my 8's up front like that and 12's in the back same way.

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## NaamanF

I wanted to keep the back open so I can put stuff there. I was going to put 8" IB in the rear door but after doing one it sounded like ass. I thought only a 8" would fit up front but the 10" ended up fitting. No foot room lost for me


----------



## NaamanF

Sub is done. Phew. Not super happy with the carpet match. It looks better in person but still not a great match.


----------



## camflan

amazing work, waiting to see it complete


----------



## bigwise1

looks good. what kind of sub?


----------



## squeak12

Looks like a JL W6v2


----------



## NaamanF

JL W3v3.


----------



## newtitan

while extremely creative , why not put the subs in the rear of such a large vehicle?


and wont the passenger have a really decreased foot lounging area?


----------



## NaamanF

On a day to day basis I would rather loose 8" of foot room for the passenger than use of the rear of the vehicle. I seem to take me third row in and out a lot and having a box in the rear would be a pain. I do plan on making a large box with 4 or so 12" or 15" subs just for going shows.


----------



## crash813

I gotta ask.........is that a roach fiberglassed into the bottom of your sub box?


----------



## jay

looks like some swirly marks courtesy of a black marker to me....=P


----------



## NaamanF

Jay is right. I was marking where the magnet of the sub was about 2mm from the box. Before I put the sub in the box I layed some deadener and ensolite, didn't want it touching the sub.


----------



## jtholley03

Have an off topic ?

Not sure if you have owned any previous Ho's or Yukon's.

I was waondering if you had any wind noise around the door seals. At hi speed with a cross wind for example.

Supposedly the general opening shape and seal method is the same. I have seen where GM changed the shape of the seal to help with that wind noise.


----------



## NaamanF

I actually had a 03 Yukon before this. The wind noise is definitly quiter on the newer models. I don't know if the crosswing noise is specifically better, but it's better overall.


----------



## bigwise1

any updates? anxious to hear reviews of the focal 3w2 and jl w3v3.


----------



## NaamanF

Coming soon. I have done some listening to the three sets of mids. I need to do some more to really get a good feel for them. As for the 10W3 so far so good. I have not cranked it because I wanted it more for SQ upfront bass. For that I think it does a very good job. More to come when I get some time.


----------



## NaamanF

Back to work...Baffles made for mids and tweets. Installed transflective monitor in dash so I can see the screen in the sun. Painted dash pieces to match monitor bezel.


----------



## ArcL100

Amazing install! Keep up the updates! 

-aaron


----------



## NaamanF

I am now trying to find the best positioning of the speakers. I think I am going to take a couple days and get the best position posible. 

As for the Be mid/tweet. When I first got them going today I could swear someone was sticking a pair of scissors in my ears. But after running them for about four hours and playing with the position I am starting to like them. Either they are getting better or my ears are now shot.


----------



## newtitan

SIMPLY F###N ELITE Man WOW,

you should really send that in to car audio mg, and try to get a feature


----------



## rbenz27

Nice baffles. Is it going into the doors or kicks?


----------



## NaamanF

Actually the A-pillars. They are both ABS and the one on the right has the metal insert with the protective plastic over it. I am also going to build a set for the Scan 4" Revelator and see what I like best.


----------



## toolfan91

NaamanF said:


> Actually the A-pillars. They are both ABS and the one on the right has the metal insert with the protective plastic over it. I am also going to build a set for the Scan 4" Revelator and see what I like best.


Cant wait to hear your results


----------



## STI<>GTO

Awesome components and install work! Very impressive.


----------



## NaamanF

Thanks for the kind comments. Good motivation to keep going. Well back to work. Baffles for the Be tweets and Scan Speak 4" built. Time to do some more listening.


----------



## datac99

NaamanF said:


> As far as price for the Formica, it was about $200 for a 4x10 sheet. Not cheap but once you get an idea in your head nothing else will do.


Damn buddy... I get the weight savings and all... But damn... I pay $15/LB for any type of aluminum I want...


----------



## NaamanF

Yeah. Wish I had the Formica hook-up.


----------



## datac99

NaamanF said:


> Yeah. Wish I had the Formica hook-up.


The $15 a pound is just market for scrap aluminum out here... It's not the formica stuff... But it could have worked.


----------



## NaamanF

I guess I am lazy. Much easier to cut and trim router Formica than aluminum. And it's already finished.


----------



## edwelly

Love the pics of the system!!!! Keep them comming, please.

Alos, love the doggie!!!!!


----------



## datac99

NaamanF said:


> I guess I am lazy. Much easier to cut and trim router Formica than aluminum. And it's already finished.


You have a good point, heheh I'm still milling in 103+ degree heat... You may have to tell me where you got that Formica for the next project ;-)


----------



## NaamanF

Time to do some more work This stuff always seems to take longer than planned. I am going to try and get the kick panels done today. I have decided to go with the 4" Scan-Speak mids. But I am going to make an adapter plate so I can still use the Be 3W2 mids in the future if I wish. I think they both sound very good with the edge going to the Scans. But then again I don't think either is really broken in. If space was really tight I would have used the Be mids. 

UPS came by with some more goodies. Four 12" Dayton Reference subs. What a great (built) sub for the price. I was going to use four JL 12W6v2 subs untill I saw these. Four for the price of one  They will each be getting about 1.25ft in a sealed MDF/Fiberglass box. I have two black JL 1000/1 amps on the way for power. Should be fun. 15Hz here I come.


----------



## NaamanF

Waiting for the resin to dry. I am using white water resin this time around. It is more shock and crack resistant than normal resin. Just takes a long time to fully cure.


----------



## Pb2theMax

I'm using the same subs. Pretty beefy huh?


----------



## NaamanF

Yes they are. How do you like yours? If they play like they are made we should be in business.

More done on the kicks...


----------



## NaamanF

Covered with grill cloth and resin.


----------



## shinjohn

Dude, awesome work. You really have some incredible fabrication skills and ingenuity too. I like your style as well as attention to detail. Can't wait to see how it all turns out when it's finished! Keep it up!


----------



## NaamanF

Thanks again. 

Time for vinyl!


----------



## NaamanF

Done. Time to do some grillin'


----------



## NaamanF

Grills are done!


----------



## ArcL100

Can't say it enough. Sick sick sick.

-aaron


----------



## bobditts

those look like focal BE tweets. am I right?


----------



## Antnee77

Wow, that looks amazing! Well done!


----------



## NaamanF

bobditts said:


> those look like focal BE tweets. am I right?


Yeah it's the Be tweets with Scan Speak 4" revelators. Seems to be a good combo.


----------



## shinjohn

Looks awesome! Very subtle and clean. I like! 

So it looks like you attached a metal grill to some kind of frame and then wrapped with grill cloth, right? If so, what did you make that thin frame out of, and how did you attach the metal grill? Just wondering...

And thanks for keeping us posted on your progress!!!


----------



## NaamanF

The frame is 1/8" ABS sheet. I made two templates from the original template for the speaker baffle. One for the frame, the other for the metal grill. I cut the ABS into a strip and then formed it around the template with a heat gun. I superglued (CA) the metal grill to the frame.


----------



## shinjohn

NaamanF said:


> The frame is 1/8" ABS sheet. I made two templates from the original template for the speaker baffle. One for the frame, the other for the metal grill. I cut the ABS into a strip and then formed it around the template with a heat gun. I superglued (CA) the metal grill to the frame.


Thanks. Dude, I so want to hear how this system sounds!!!!!


----------



## NaamanF

If you ever in this area (Colorado) come down for a listen. Still has a long way to go before it's finished. Still have two rolls of Raamat to lay in the doors and dash. Not to mention the 4 subs in the back.


----------



## ocuriel

NaamanF said:


> Grills are done!


Those kicks came out real nice. Good job, you should be proud of yourself. A lot of work but worth it in the end.


----------



## NaamanF

Thanks. Time to start work on the back.

Amps are in!


----------



## STI<>GTO

Those black JL's are sooooooo sexy.

Awesome work!


----------



## NaamanF

They should go well with the black aluminum Daytons. I plan to put it all into fiberglass that is matched with the paint on the tahoe. Should look pretty sweet it I can pull it off.


----------



## rbenz27

No longer using Sinfoni's and the DM?


----------



## NaamanF

The Sinfonis are running the tweeters and mids and the Genesis is running the midbass. The Jls are just for the subs.


----------



## rbenz27

Ahh I see. Get a 150.2 or a DMX for the sub


----------



## NaamanF

I was thinking about it. These were cheap though. Already sunk to much into this.


----------



## NaamanF

Couple O' pics of the sub box. Framed and fleeced.


----------



## bobditts

looks good except maybe the fleece on the right side could be pulled a little tighter to avoid filling it in with bondo later on. great job!!!


----------



## Antnee77

Wow, I can't wait to see it after fiberglass. Nice enclosure!


----------



## shinjohn

Lookin' good.


----------



## slow2.2sonoma

this is the sweetest car ever...


----------



## dlechner

slow2.2sonoma said:


> this is the sweetest car ever...


Yeah, but it sounds like crap  !


----------



## slow2.2sonoma

why would you say it sounds like crap, you havent even heard it...


----------



## NaamanF

He is just messing with me. I think he is the only person to hear it.


----------



## bobditts

any new pics to update us with?


----------



## NaamanF

Not really. I have done same sanding and filling on the box. I will have it at Dave & Busters.


----------



## dlechner

slow2.2sonoma said:


> why would you say it sounds like crap, you havent even heard it...


Ummm, yes I have! And YES it does sound like snot!


----------



## bobditts

i heard it and i want to steal it  hey naaman, do you have a partslist of everything you had to put together to get you carputer to work?


----------



## NaamanF

Not really. But if you have any questions I am sure I can help.


----------



## bobditts

maybe next time we meet up we can make a list and put together a DIY?


----------



## NaamanF

Yeah sounds good.


----------



## slow2.2sonoma

where are you guys located anyways?


----------



## bobditts

naaman is colorado springs and im in denver


----------



## slow2.2sonoma

to bad im in texas. id love to hear your system, oh well mine will be very similiar once i get it done...


----------



## bobditts

i dont know. naamans is pretty sweet. hes got a carputer to control everything. and hes got utopia BE tweets.


----------



## NaamanF

PHEW! Finally got the Ol' ghetto sub box painted. To bad my home made paint booth sucked. I made a filtered fan and the filter material blew into the "booth" and messed it up. Looks like I will have to do it again in a real paint booth. Other than the littel fuzzys it looks pretty good IMHO.


----------



## niceguy

Very nice job and color choice....Painting w/o a full fledged shop is a pain...I'm fixing to repaint my Grand Voyager in my 2 car garage but it's still going to be a huge pain....

Jeremy


----------



## NaamanF

I think I might re-do it in a paint booth. I have access to one, I just wanted to try it in the garage. Not again.


----------



## ocuriel

That is hot!


----------



## NaamanF

niceguy said:


> Very nice job and color choice
> 
> Jeremy


It was actually easy. It's the same color as the car. I think it goes well with the black JL amps and the all black cones of the subs.


----------



## bobditts

daaaaaaaaaamn Naaman!!! Thats a whole lot better than the last time I saw it. Cant wait to hear it! I bet it will pound. It looks pretty amazing by the way!


----------



## solacedagony

Yea, this whole install is just totally awesome. I love coming back to this thread


----------



## shinjohn

Awesome job. Very clean! Keep up the good work, and thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## loddie

What happened to the Colorado meet that was supposed to happen? I'm in the Springs and I'd like to meet sometime. I am just beginning a new Beetle install and will also be doing the carputer thing. Nice work BTW


----------



## bobditts

that happened a long time ago loddie. Im sure we will have another. Just keep your eyes glued to the postings.


----------



## NaamanF

loddie said:


> What happened to the Colorado meet that was supposed to happen? I'm in the Springs and I'd like to meet sometime. I am just beginning a new Beetle install and will also be doing the carputer thing. Nice work BTW


If you need any help on the carputer side let me know.


----------



## loddie

there was a meet scheduled for Denver/Springs on ECA for yesterday.  I guess Matt slept in as Bob predicted.


----------



## NaamanF

We should try and schedule another, a little further in advance this time.


----------



## loddie

I'm interested. Were you able to source the resin and fleece locally or did you use mailorder? Is it necessary to reinforce the fleece with fiberglass or is it sufficiently strong enough on its own?


----------



## NaamanF

You can get resin at Dales paint. I like to use the white water resin from Plasticare in Denver. They will ship it to you for less than gas that it takes to drive there. The fleece is from Walmart. It needs a lot of reinforcement. I used about 5 layers of glass.


----------



## loddie

Thanks Naaman. Do you use fiberglass mat or weave as reinforcement? I couldn't tell from the pics. Do you also source your fiberglass from Plasticare?


----------



## NaamanF

Mat. I get it from Plasticare. They have it on a big roll. There is a plastic place in town but I don't know if they have resin.


----------



## bobditts

hows the install coming, Naaman? Have it hooked up yet? How does it sound? Hey, do you happen to have a pic of the inputs/outputs of your h900?


----------



## NaamanF

bobditts said:


> hows the install coming, Naaman? Have it hooked up yet? How does it sound? Hey, do you happen to have a pic of the inputs/outputs of your h900?


Still working on it. Needs some parts to come in the mail. Which H900?


----------



## bobditts

what do you mean which one? How many you have? Im just cuirous as to what the 8 outputs are.


----------



## NaamanF

I picked up another. Can't have just one you know. As for the outputs, they are

HI L/R
MID L/R
LOW L/R
REAR L/R
SUB L/R
CENTER

That's 11 ouputs.


----------



## bdubs767

wanna sell me the extra


----------



## NaamanF

It's actually for the '79 T/A when I get to it.


----------



## bobditts

so how adjustable are the crossovers for the outputs? Just because one is labeled for low is it restricted to certain freqs or could you run it as a second mid if you wanted?


----------



## NaamanF

Yep. The only one that is limited is the SUB.


----------



## bobditts

nice. so it sounds like its worth the money. wish i was a rich officer pilot! haha. instead im stuck here earning mcdonalds pay with great benefits. Thanks for keeping me somewhat busy on another 12 hour mid shift. 

So what parts are you waiting for in the mail? 

Hey, question about plasticare. I dont see any prices on their site. How do you order stuff from them online?


----------



## NaamanF

Some 90 deg toslink and RCA adapters. 

Plasticare. I just call them.


----------



## bobditts

nice. so did you put the new H900 in the tahoe to replace the somewhat broken one?did you buy it new or used?


----------



## NaamanF

That's coming up when I get the parts. I wish I could find a new one. With out the new price of course.


----------



## bobditts

ofcourse. i think im gonna get a second job and save up for the H990 and a nice touch screen to match. 

did you end up repainting your box or are you happy with what you have? I think i remember you saying you wanted to repaint.


----------



## NaamanF

bobditts said:


> ofcourse. i think im gonna get a second job and save up for the H990 and a nice touch screen to match.
> 
> did you end up repainting your box or are you happy with what you have? I think i remember you saying you wanted to repaint.



I painted it again. Still don't like it, but oh well it will have to do for now. You will have to get all three Alpine F1 pieces if you want the H990 and a Alpine monitor. Might want to get two jobs. Actually a guy on carsound is selling all three.


----------



## bobditts

whats the 3rd piece?


----------



## NaamanF

The DVD/CD player.


----------



## bobditts

so they dont have a double din touch screen that has a built in dvd/cd player that can hook up to the 990?


----------



## NaamanF

Nope. Open your wallet and give it all to Alpine. With the new F1 stuff they use a new digital bus that has the digital audio and control on the same wire. You have to use their headunit with it and can not hook another digital source to it.


----------



## bobditts

wow. looks like i might have to rethink my ways. oh well. a man can dream. sometimes i wish i was a successfull thief. lol. ok I dont. Ill just have to visit you more and drool on your stuff. haha


----------



## bobditts

so whats the big difference between the 701 and the 900? is it worth the extra cash?


----------



## NaamanF

The 701 has 8 outputs. The H900 can be tuned using a computer (the way to go IMHO). The big diffrence is how they are made. The H900 uses much higher quality parts. Is it worth it? It's up to your pocket book. Many people have the H701 and are totally happy with it. I would say get the H701 and see how you like it.


----------



## demon2091tb

How much more is the H900, i got my h701 for a little over 300, and am still in love with it.


----------



## NaamanF

You can get the H900s for about $2000 +/- couple hundred. They were $4000 new.


----------



## TheDavel

More Pics please... This is dave who you met in denver with the red subaru by the way... I have made no progress on my project as of yet... still waiting for a new DSP


----------



## NaamanF

Hopefully I will have the subs done this weekend and will have more when it's done.


----------



## bobditts

dave, thats cause you are too busy working your corner man whore! stop smoking the pole. 

Naaman, Im guessing the stuff you were waiting for came in. sweet! Cant wait to see/hear it.


----------



## bobditts

so is it all up and running or did the snow slow you down?


----------



## TheDavel

I may be a corner whore admittedly... but the processor was shipped and should be here buy this week... hope to start the project this weekend


----------



## NaamanF

bobditts said:


> so is it all up and running or did the snow slow you down?


Three car garage. Snow no problem. Time is. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## bobditts

yeah yeah yeah rub it in rich officer lol.


----------



## NaamanF

I have bass! Lots and lots of bass.


----------



## bobditts

that is quite orgasmic! those the dayton HO 12"s? i cant wait to hear it!


----------



## ArcL100

Lol, while that's really nice, I find it comical that it renders your SUV worthless.

-aaron


----------



## bobditts

how is it worthless. he can still tow a trailer. plus he designed it so it is somewhat easily removable.


----------



## ArcL100

Well, not worthless, but it's definately more pretty then space efficient. Obviously it suits his needs, just a personal botherance to see trunk space thrown away like that, removable or not. No biggie, I'm not deminishing the construction in any way, just don't understand the motive behind it - usually it's done more in competitor cars unless this is one?

-aaron


----------



## bobditts

im pretty sure its cause hes a rich officer in the army and he needed something to spend more money on. Probably the same reason why he has focal BE tweets that cost over a grand. silly officers and their abundance of money. damn im jealous!


----------



## NaamanF

bobditts said:


> im pretty sure its cause hes a rich officer in the army and he needed something to spend more money on. Probably the same reason why he has focal BE tweets that cost over a grand. silly officers and their abundance of money. damn im jealous!


It's actually called working hard, saving/investing, and a year in Iraq trying not to get killed. 

I was a poor E-3 once. Then E-4. Then E-5. Then E-6. Then a month from E-7. Then a not so poor, but definitly not rich 0. So quite wanking, bust your ass and make rank. 

As for the space wasted - It actually is for competition. I plan to go to the USAC fianls next month in Kansas City. I have another sub box with a single 12 that fits behind the third row seat, so I have full use of the rear area. The box was built more for the fact that I wanted to build something a bit over the top, not because I think I need it. When the show is over it comes out and the other on goes in.


----------



## ArcL100

NaamanF said:


> As for the space wasted - It actually is for competition. I plan to go to the USAC fianls next month in Kansas City. I have another sub box with a single 12 that fits behind the third row seat, so I have full use of the rear area. The box was built more for the fact that I wanted to build something a bit over the top, not because I think I need it. When the show is over it comes out and the other on goes in.



That's what I thought  

It's tits.

-aaron


----------



## bobditts

NaamanF said:


> It's actually called working hard, saving/investing, and a year in Iraq trying not to get killed.
> 
> I was a poor E-3 once. Then E-4. Then E-5. Then E-6. Then a month from E-7. Then a not so poor, but definitly not rich 0. So quite wanking, bust your ass and make rank.


ouch, Naaman! lol. actually Id rather become a contractor and get rich quicker. Desert money is good too, not sure f its worth it though. Then again, that is why I joined the Air force and not the army.


----------



## NaamanF

Here are some finished (for round one that is  ) pictures.


----------



## hc_TK

that is realy nice!


----------



## bobditts

im still diggin it! how does it sound now with the subs?


----------



## strong*I*bumpin

Looks like a show worthy vehicle to me,great job!


----------



## bobditts

you need some of your engine bay pics, naaman


----------



## ocuriel

Fantastic work! How do you like the dayton subs?


----------



## jtholley03

Daytons are good. I had 2 - 12" Titanics (still have the drivers) in an IB at home.

I will try to find a picture of them.


----------



## NaamanF

They are working out pretty good. For normal listening they are playing 50hz and down. Fill in with the front stage nearly seamlessly. I actually only run with two of them for SQ. The other pair come on for SPL.


----------



## bobditts

how did you do at usaci finals? any idea how dave with the integra did?


----------



## NaamanF

I got second in intermediate consumer 601+ and he got first in intermediate pro 601+ along with intermediate pro best of show. Matt (Audi S4) was second in pro Q and his girlfriend Robyn won basic consumer.


----------



## bobditts

nice. where is the trophy pic???????


----------



## bobditts

question about the power classes... how do you go about figuring what class you should be in? is it what all your amps are ated at 4 ohm? or is it the numbers that your amps are actually supply at the impedance they are currently handling? or is it some other method?


----------



## NaamanF

Add what each channel puts out at 14.4v at 4ohms. Here is the group photo with trophies and cars.


----------



## bobditts

thats pretty awesome. now you have something to bring along to the next colorado meet and greet. Congrats guy!

what if the birth sheets dont have 14.4 ratings? how do you go about proving to the judges that you belong in the class youre competing in?

side bar: are you running active?


----------



## NaamanF

They have a database with most amps in it. It's the manufactures rating, not what it actually will do. I really don't think they care if your 601+, it's the 1-600 that you want to make sure you are doing the math right on. I am all active with the H900.


----------



## bobditts

ok, so with the h900, are the outputs still front and rear, or does it pump out everything and you just set the freqs? I only ask because I plan on putting morel subs in my front doors as mid-bass but im not sure if I should split the front rcas or run the subs off the rear rcas? what do you think?


----------



## bobditts

also, how much power are you providing your BE tweets? they are only rated to handle 15RMS at 8ohm. just curious


----------



## NaamanF

Read the specs again. I can feed them about 120 watts each off the Sinfonis. The H900 is set up for High/Mid/Low/Center/Sub. You can pretty much choose what ever freq you want for what ever channel except subs. Left and rights can also be fully independent.


----------



## bobditts

it says 150max i think. id have to re-look. damn i need a nifty processor. how do you think i should run my setup temporarily until I get a processor? split the front rcas to the sub or just use the rear rca?


----------



## dawgdan

NaamanF, you get my vote for most jaw-dropping install on the board yet. Also, if that's you standing second-from-right, you are one mean looking sonofabitch.


----------



## NaamanF

Thanks a lot. I am actually a big teddy bear.


----------



## audionutz

Naaman,
Matt mentioned how nice your install was and how well you did at USACi during a recent converso, and he directed me to this site for install pix of the Tahoe.
I must say that I am very impressed with the craftsmanship and product selection used in the vehicle. I had no idea the skill that you had tucked away, and from one "stealth-install" truck to another, all I can say is AWESOME SIR! I would love to audition some time.

I wish the JL sub was still up front tho....or did i miss a photo showing it in there with the scan/Be kicks?

And a quick Q for ya, is the screen up front touch-screen interfaced with the 'puter, or are you using wireless i/o devices to tune?


----------



## vwtoby

did you make grills for the kicks? id love to see the tolerances between them and the speaker rings

awsome work


----------



## Fellippe

bobditts said:


> so they dont have a double din touch screen that has a built in dvd/cd player that can hook up to the 990?


If you go to the Alpine F#1 webpage, there is a 7" screen that accomplishes these goals.

But like Naaman said, once you go F#1 you can only go F#1.


----------



## NaamanF

audionutz said:


> Naaman,
> Matt mentioned how nice your install was and how well you did at USACi during a recent converso, and he directed me to this site for install pix of the Tahoe.
> I must say that I am very impressed with the craftsmanship and product selection used in the vehicle. I had no idea the skill that you had tucked away, and from one "stealth-install" truck to another, all I can say is AWESOME SIR! I would love to audition some time.
> 
> I wish the JL sub was still up front tho....or did i miss a photo showing it in there with the scan/Be kicks?
> 
> And a quick Q for ya, is the screen up front touch-screen interfaced with the 'puter, or are you using wireless i/o devices to tune?



Thanks for props Steve. The sub was moved to make way for kicks. My original plan was to use the Focal Be tweets and Be 3W2 mids in the A pillars. Unfortunately it sounded like poop. A sub may make it's way up front again in the center console. See how things go.

The screen is a touchscreen VGA connected to the carputer. I just run the F#1 software to tune the H900.


----------



## NaamanF

vwtoby said:


> did you make grills for the kicks? id love to see the tolerances between them and the speaker rings
> 
> awsome work


I did make the grills. If you look back at page 8 you can see what they were made out of. They are a perfect fit, nice and snug. Everything was made from a couple templates made from the master.


----------



## bobditts

hey naaman, i know you told me before but i forget. where did you get the grill mesh again?


----------



## NaamanF

www.selectproducts.com


----------



## bobditts

oh thats right. just making sure you didnt mention a local place. thanks bud! So are you 100% happy with your car now or did the judges at usaci give you some new pointers that is goign to force you to change any of your install? or is it just hardcore tuning sessions now?


----------



## audionutz

NaamanF said:


> Thanks for props Steve. The sub was moved to make way for kicks. My original plan was to use the Focal Be tweets and Be 3W2 mids in the A pillars. Unfortunately it sounded like poop. A sub may make it's way up front again in the center console. See how things go.
> 
> The screen is a touchscreen VGA connected to the carputer. I just run the F#1 software to tune the H900.


Hey man, props are given where props are due, and you deserve em  

Anyhoo, thats what I thought on the screen, very very classy set-up.


----------



## NaamanF

bobditts said:


> oh thats right. just making sure you didnt mention a local place. thanks bud! So are you 100% happy with your car now or did the judges at usaci give you some new pointers that is goign to force you to change any of your install? or is it just hardcore tuning sessions now?


I don't think anyone is ever 100% happy. Always trying to make it better. I think it's a disease. I plan to do some more deadening up front and make some under dash panels. Then maybe some stealth plexi highlights for the amps. The computer is going to get water cooled to kill all the fan noise. I also think I want to make a new trick sub enclosure that fits behind the third row seat. But thats further down the line. And yes it's going to need some good tuning to get the most out of it.


----------



## bobditts

liquid cooling eh? gonna go for the liquid nitrogen route?? that would be awesome!


----------



## Sephiroth619

How's the stage height? Are you happy with the tweeters being in the kicks?

Hopefully these aren't repeat questions.

Install looks amazing.


----------



## bobditts

ill answer for him since hes probably sleeping right now. lol. although he has had more time in it and knows all the little details, I was able to sit in it a couple times and have been thoroughly impressed. since the tahoe is very spacious inside, the mids and tweets in the kicks is perfect because the distance from the kicks to your ears is quite large. this allows for great stage height and soundstage. the sound is very natural sounding and is extremely difficult to pinpoint any minute flaws. am I off track naaman?


----------



## NaamanF

Some what. I need to work on resonance under the dash and sound staged depth. It does have pretty good height even though the speakers are low. I actually built in another set of tweeters up high but really have no reason to use them.


----------



## vwtoby

ahh..my bad, thanks for that...awsome work, question... did you remove 1/8" off the baffel and then bend the ABS around it to be the correct size to the original? is the grill flat or is there a little lip that hooks over the ABS?

"The frame is 1/8" ABS sheet. I made two templates from the original template for the speaker baffle. One for the frame, the other for the metal grill. I cut the ABS into a strip and then formed it around the template with a heat gun. I superglued (CA) the metal grill to the frame."


----------



## Ianaconi

Just amazing mate! Congrats!

Maybe I will be able to listen when I am in Colorado 

Great job!

Cheers!


----------



## NaamanF

vwtoby said:


> ahh..my bad, thanks for that...awsome work, question... did you remove 1/8" off the baffel and then bend the ABS around it to be the correct size to the original?



Actually it was 3/16 smaller than the original. 1/8" for the ABS and 1/16" for the vinyl. The grill was cut from a template 1/16" smaller than the original. They were then glued together with superglue and wrapped in cloth.


----------



## DonutHands

any links to what Matt with the S4 has in it?

i have the same car and would like to get some ideas from him.


----------



## NaamanF

Ianaconi said:


> Just amazing mate! Congrats!
> 
> Maybe I will be able to listen when I am in Colorado
> 
> Great job!
> 
> Cheers!


No problem. I am sure me and Dave can both hook up with you to let you listen to our systems.


----------



## csuflyboy

internecine said:


> any links to what Matt with the S4 has in it?
> 
> i have the same car and would like to get some ideas from him.


http://www.elitecaraudio.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=133051

 

A few minor things have been updated to look better.


----------



## dlechner

NaamanF said:


> No problem. I am sure me and Dave can both hook up with you to let you listen to our systems.


NO WAY!  Just kidding or course!

Naaman, dude! This is up to like eleventy-million pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW, the truck sounds okay at best! It has a great foundation to be a great competitor some day!


----------



## Ianaconi

dlechner said:


> NO WAY!  Just kidding or course!
> 
> Naaman, dude! This is up to like eleventy-million pages!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW, the truck sounds okay at best! It has a great foundation to be a great competitor some day!





Great guys!!!

Can't wait!

Cheers!


----------



## NaamanF

Also count Matt's S4 in


----------



## Ianaconi

Yeah absolutely!

And Robyn's TC


----------



## csuflyboy

Robyn's Scion tC is here:
http://www.elitecaraudio.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=136480


----------



## Ianaconi

Yeah! It is an amazing car!
Great job on the system!


----------



## NaamanF

Thread jacker


----------



## dlechner




----------



## bdubs767

to matt and naa...

never said great job to either of you....but I Love both install nice a clean great work guys.

Wish I was closer to CO to get a hear at both your systems.


----------



## NaamanF

Thanks. I have a feeling Colorado is going to be kicking some ass next year  You know we can't ski and ride buffalo all the time.


----------



## bdubs767

NaamanF said:


> Thanks. I have a feeling Colorado is going to be kicking some ass next year  You know we can't ski and ride buffalo all the time.



either you wanna put me up so I can hit the slopes out there....the east coast ice mountains are not doing it for me any more. I can kill two birds with one stone


----------



## NaamanF

As long as your not serial killer or dog molester.


----------



## NaamanF

And east coast snow does suck. Four years at Sunday River is enough to piss anyone off.


----------



## bdubs767

NaamanF said:


> And east coast snow does suck. Four years at Sunday River is enough to piss anyone off.



funny thing is sunday river is one of the best around


----------



## bdubs767

NaamanF said:


> As long as your not serial killer or dog molester.



well there was this one time....


lol na sorry to report in I'm neither, jsut a poor college student


----------



## bobditts

hopefully next year ill be running with you "big dogs" in the comp scene. I know one thing for sure.... ill never win a best of show. My car now has some nice body scrapings to go with the $3000 of hail damage. damn i hate colorado weather.


----------



## dlechner

bobditts said:


> hopefully next year ill be running with you "big dogs" in the comp scene. I know one thing for sure.... ill never win a best of show. My car now has some nice body scrapings to go with the $3000 of hail damage. damn i hate colorado weather.


Lets not forget that ALL (Naaman, Matt, Robyn and mine) of our cars are daily drivers!

Go for it Bob, you could soooooooo take Naaman! He is just a lot of tallk!


----------



## bobditts

lol. its going to be tough at first because im not going to have all of the processing power that you guys do. Once I get a second job ill be kickin it big with you all. I see an alpine w200 and a h701 in my future.


----------



## slow2.2sonoma

I love friendly competition. Why cant you guys live in fort worth so i can hear your cars?


----------



## evan

Awesome work. You make it look so easy, especially the glassing. Do you have any pics of how you did the wiring of the subwoofer/amp enclosure you have in the back?


----------



## NaamanF

Here it is. I made it so I didn't have to remove the amps to take the box out. I have the simple box with the 12" that fits behind the third row seat and uses all the plug-and-play wiring for the larger box.


----------



## lv_v

WOW. Props for a SICK install.


----------



## lv_v

I am planning an extensive install in an 07 Escalade, maybe you could give me a few pointers. How much room do you have for the midbass speakers in the front doors? I see you were able to cut it up a little and fit an 8" speaker in there. How much depth do you have for the window? How much room is in front for the door panel? Any chance I would fit a Peerless XLS 8" in there??


----------



## NaamanF

There is plenty of depth. The trick is making a mounting baffle that is small and strong. I made mine out of MDF and reinforces it with fiberglass. Not sure on the diameter of the XLS but I am sure you can get it to fit. You will have to cut a larger hole in the door and cut some plastic off of the door panel.


----------



## NaamanF

Looks like it's time to bring this thing back from the dead a bit. I just picked up a new toy that I am pretty proud of. I had the last one for about eight years and it was starting to drive me crazy. 









I still need to get it all set up and finish the 220v wiring. 

I also plan to remove the sub box from the back and build I new one that fits behind the third row seat. I am currently looking for a single 12"-15" that will handle sub duty. It will be powered by a single Sinfoni 150.2X. Is this a hobby or a disease?


----------



## bobditts

holy mother! Looks like the nice contractor table saws they have at the academy woodshop. nice purchase! definitely a disease btw


----------



## NaamanF

How did I know Bob would be the first one to reply  

It's actually a cabinet saw. No contractor is going to lug one of these to the job site.


----------



## bobditts

cuz i live on this site? that is a good point, I dont know anyone whod want to haul that thing around to jobsites. Mind me asking how you got that home? how long is the table?


----------



## shinjohn

That is a really nice saw. I wish I had space for a tool like that!  Unfortunately, I don't so I have a (little) Ryobi BT3100. I'm almost finished building a mobile base for it with storage underneath. I honestly think you have two illnesses (if not more): car audio, and tools.
I have three myself: #s 1 and 2 like you, and #3 is golf.

Trust me, if you haven't taken up #3, don't do it!!!!!! There's no way you can really do that one well and have time for any of your other ones.


----------



## NaamanF

I actually have couple others. I am just on these at the moment. Funny you mention the BT3100. If you look at the picture on the right hand side is another saw. It's the Craftsman version of the BT3100. It served me well for the last 8 years but the table and fence were really getting to me. I plan on building furniture for the house, and hated the thought of putting a nice straight piece of maple through that saw and have it come out smaller and not as straight. The only way I see my self ever getting a new saw is for a SawStop. For now I will just be careful.


----------



## bobditts

any plans for a central dust collection system?


----------



## Sephiroth619

I'm deathly afraid of those. Everytime I turn mines on, I get hypnotized and stare at the spinning blade for a good 5-10 seconds. I swear, one day I'm going to lose a finger.

Mines is small, Skil or Craftsman, I forget.


----------



## dlechner

Oooooooooooo! Thats nice! I now know where I will be going to work on the Volvo!


----------



## NaamanF

You know your welcome any time. Kaiser misses you


----------



## coffee_junkee

Hey Naaman, did you ever consider an upright panel saw? The shop I used to work at part time, made boxes with one. Worked very well and quite a bit less dangerous than a conventional table saw. Angle cuts were the old clamped rip fence, circular saw method. Just gathering opinions for shop when my house is done. Thanks!


----------



## NaamanF

Never thought about it. I Just wonder how well they would do for finner woodworking than box building. How well can they dado, miter, angle cut, cuts with out tear out....


----------



## STI<>GTO

B-E-A-utiful!

What router is going to end up in that table? And do you have plans for your old saw? If you need a disc sander, you can pick up one of these and make your old saw your sander. Be careful though, at high RPM's that 60 grit can reduce some small parts to scrap pretty quick.


----------



## Arc

Hey seph. If you are worried (seriously)about table saws there is one you should look into. It is called the SawStop.
http://www.sawstop.com/

It has got some crazy electric sensitive device that stops a blade as soon as something touches it other than wood. They did a demo with a hotdog and it wasn't even cut.

The only bad thing is its really expensive ~2k. But if you are going to use it regularly and have people/kids that do as well, it might be a good investment.



On a side note. really really nice install.


----------



## shinjohn

I was at Woodcraft last weekend, and got a demo of a bunch of the Festool stuff. I had never seen any of their tools in person prior, but heard alot of good things about them.

I must say I am super impressed with Festool, esp. the circular saw system with guide rail. Really amazing. Though it couldn't replace a table saw completely, I am definitely considering buying one to augment mine sometime down the road. I have a hand made fence/guide system I made up for use with my Skil Mag worm drive saw, and it just doesn't compare at all.

So many tools, so little time. 

So wasn't this an install thread?  

BTW, nice Craftsman/Ryobi saw. Great minds think alike!


----------



## dlechner

NaamanF said:


> You know your welcome any time. Kaiser misses you


Werd! See ya tonight!


----------



## csuflyboy

shinjohn said:


> I was at Woodcraft last weekend, and got a demo of a bunch of the Festool stuff. I had never seen any of their tools in person prior, but heard alot of good things about them.
> 
> I must say I am super impressed with Festool, esp. the circular saw system with guide rail. Really amazing. Though it couldn't replace a table saw completely, I am definitely considering buying one to augment mine sometime down the road. I have a hand made fence/guide system I made up for use with my Skil Mag worm drive saw, and it just doesn't compare at all.
> 
> So many tools, so little time.
> 
> So wasn't this an install thread?
> 
> BTW, nice Craftsman/Ryobi saw. Great minds think alike!



I've got a TON of Festool stuff! Their approach to every tool is innovative and simple. I agree that it might not do as good of a job for the cabinet saws, it's portability and flexibility sold me.


----------



## NaamanF

STI<>GTO said:


> B-E-A-utiful!
> 
> What router is going to end up in that table? And do you have plans for your old saw? If you need a disc sander, you can pick up one of these and make your old saw your sander. Be careful though, at high RPM's that 60 grit can reduce some small parts to scrap pretty quick.


 
Interesting idea about the sanding disc. I might have to look into it. 

The saw came with a Bosch 1617ESV. Wouldn't be my first choice but it came with the saw it was a really good deal.

The SawStops are really nice saws. But expect to pay around $3500. 

Festools are nice. That saw is good for quickly squaring up a board without a jointer. 

Install? Oh yeah. More to come


----------



## ArcL100

NaamanF said:


> The SawStops are really nice saws. But expect to pay around $3500.


Know anyone that has one? I was always curious about them.

-aaron


----------



## NaamanF

I do not. The local Woodcraft is installing one as their shop saw though. I am sure once it goes in a can get some feedback from them.


----------



## chadillac3

Nice!! My father-in-law picked up a JET last year; loves it. Was some sort of demo unit and he got it for over 1/2 off he said...paid around $1100 for it. Not sure of the exact model, but he does a LOT of woodworking in his free time and has built some furniture.


----------



## bobditts

$1100 for a jet? you sure you didnt forget a zero or 3? lol


----------



## chadillac3

He said it was a helluva deal...I haven't actually priced them myself, but I thought they were in the $2500-3500 range for the lower end ones.


----------



## bobditts

i would thing they would be more than a couple grand.


----------



## NaamanF

They are not that much. The SawStop is the most expensive in the 3500 range. Then comes the PowerMatics (same company as Jet) and the are in the mid to upper $2000.


----------



## chadillac3

bobditts said:


> i would thing they would be more than a couple grand.


Sounds like you need to do a little more pricing...now that I think about it again, retail on the JET he got was more like $1800, paid $1100. Still helluva good deal.


----------



## Guest

Nice work on your install, its always nice to see pictures from start to finish.
Like all car audio nuts, we are never finished.


----------



## NaamanF

Got these little jewels in. Now I just need to decide on a a sub.


----------



## bdubs767

are you dumping the genesis amp you had in there? Im guessing that since theres two amps and one wont be used for subs.


Are they the 150.2 and 45.2?


----------



## NaamanF

The Genesis DualMono will be replaced by the 90.2X and the 150.2X will be for sub/s.


----------



## finebar4

Very nice Naaman, very, very nice.


----------



## t3sn4f2

Hey NaamanF, Very nice setup. haven't read if someone has told you about this but I saw this dual alternator review on car audio mag. and though you'd be interested, completly isolated from the factory electrical system, think it fits your engine too. Heres the review and the home page of the company.....

P.S. If you're worried about someone shorting the second system or something when you take care your car in for service or something, you can always put the factory belt back on and unplug the 2nd alternator and should not have a problem till you ge it back, I would think.  

http://www.caraudiomag.com/technical/0206cae_dual_alternator/index.html
http://www.davesdcelectric.com/pages/1/index.htm


----------



## NaamanF

Very interesting. I will have to check it out. Thanks for the info


----------



## GeoffB

Nice install and fantastic attention to detail and trimming skills.
This tread took some reading lol.  
Can you clarify for me what is running what i seem to have got lost off somewere lol.  
Am i right in thinking
45.2-->Focal Be Tweeters
45.2-->Scan 12M
90.2-->Dynaudio MW170
90.2--> sub??
150.2x--> subs??
pair JL 1000/1 4*dayton12s

Thanks
G.


----------



## NaamanF

Right now it's a 45.2X for each tweeter, 90.2X for mids, Genesis DM for midbass. and a pair of 1000/1s for the Daytons. 

It's going to be 45.2X for tweeters, A 90.2X for mids and another for midbass, and a 150.2X for a single sub.


----------



## GeoffB

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## dlechner

NaamanF said:


> Right now it's a 45.2X for each tweeter, 90.2X for mids, Genesis DM for midbass. and a pair of 1000/1s for the Daytons.
> 
> It's going to be 45.2X for tweeters, A 90.2X for mids and another for midbass, and a 150.2X for a single sub.


Werd! Hows TX?


----------



## NaamanF

I'm actually in NM right now. Ever see The Hills have Eyes? Living in a abandoned town. Really creepy to say the least.


----------



## bobditts

what? CO weather isnt good enough for you? whats wrong with freezing rain and snow?


----------



## slow2.2sonoma

more pics!


----------



## bobditts

Hi naaman! hows the border patrol going?

few questions for you.... what are you running in your doors? I remember listening to your truck and hearing some very nice tight punchy midbass but dont remember seeing anything other than the tweets and scanspeaks in the kicks. surely those 4" cant handle that tight punchy midbass I was hearing right? 

Q#2. I remember you mentioning once that you have an RTA correct? is it computer based or is it a portable RTA unit?

Q#3 the rolls of chopped matt you get from plasticare, do you remember how much it is? Ive got a bunch of fiberglass projects coming up and think it would be much cheaper in the long run to go this route.

Q#4 you going to be able to finish the project car before you deploy? I wanna go fast 

Thanks bud!

~Bob


----------



## ErinH

W O W

This has to be the nicest install I've seen. I mean, I've seen nice ones, but nothing of this caliber coming from one man. Usually this type of stuff is seen done by a team. Very nice work. I'm beyond jealous.

Not sure if it's been asked, but do you care to divulge $$ info, or give me a 'round about? My initial guess would have to be $10k+. Those JL amps alone are $2k+ (if you bought them at retail).


----------



## bdubs767

for mid bass Im almost positive he uses dyn mw170s...


----------



## dlechner

bikinpunk said:


> W O W
> 
> This has to be the nicest install I've seen. I mean, I've seen nice ones, but nothing of this caliber coming from one man. Usually this type of stuff is seen done by a team. Very nice work. I'm beyond jealous.
> 
> Not sure if it's been asked, but do you care to divulge $$ info, or give me a 'round about? My initial guess would have to be $10k+. Those JL amps alone are $2k+ (if you bought them at retail).


You obviously have not met Naaman! He is as big  as a team and works his arse off! He is VERY maticulous, that is why it looks the way it does. It sounds just as good!

Yes, he does use the Dyns for midbass.

Yes, he has a portable RTA. But since he is gone I am going to steal it until he returns my Silly Scope!

As far as building the next car, well Naama has become soft and is going to build furniture instead ! Only messing with you man!


----------



## NaamanF

Thanks Dave! If I don't build furniture I won't have an excuse to buy my toys. Should be back on Friday. Colorado get together should follow soon I think.


----------



## bobditts

sounds like a plan! next weekend would be good.


----------



## TheDavel

hope you guys wait till the end of month because i will be gone till the 25th or so...


----------



## bobditts

oh thats right you are going tdy eh?


----------



## bobditts

hey Naaman, how is it that your touchcreen can control your h900? can the h701 be setup the same way?


----------



## Whiterabbit

701 cant. Only way to control the 701 is by the dongle or by another alpine radio.

H990 can be computer controlled, which I suspect is the way things are here.

However, if you want a second place to the h990, there is a certain computer controllable altomobile signal processor for sale at the moment....


----------



## NaamanF

All the setup is done on the computer. The 9861 controls the volume/source selection.


----------



## bobditts

so is it just a USB cable from the h900 to the computer? I know think is asking a lot, but can you throw together a schematics with pics? better yet, if you could post a complete parts list, I'll go ahead and make one up for you while im bored at work tonight. Im sure it would help lots of people out who are thinking about a carpc.


----------



## NaamanF

bobditts said:


> so is it just a USB cable from the h900 to the computer? I know think is asking a lot, but can you throw together a schematics with pics? better yet, if you could post a complete parts list, I'll go ahead and make one up for you while im bored at work tonight. Im sure it would help lots of people out who are thinking about a carpc.


It's just a RS232 serial cable from radio shack. Nothing to make. Do you have a H900 now?


----------



## bobditts

nope sure dont  maybe some day. Im not going to take an impulse buyers loan just to get one lol. Im just a poor airman. 

so what do you think? is it possible to throw a parts list together?


----------



## NaamanF

bobditts said:


> nope sure dont  maybe some day. Im not going to take an impulse buyers loan just to get one lol. Im just a poor airman.
> 
> so what do you think? is it possible to throw a parts list together?


For what? A cable? You have to have the H900 for the computer to work with it.


----------



## bobditts

lol no no, the whole computer setup


----------



## NaamanF

www.mp3car.com


----------



## bobditts

well i was talking about your specific setup but nevermind. That is a great site. love it!


----------



## NaamanF

Not that anyone cares but I have a new sub coming. Yippy. http://www.tcsounds.com/tc3000.htm

Single 12" behind the third row seat. Build pictures to come when I get it and the time.


----------



## bdubs767

awsome...but more importantly, where are the install pics w/ the new sinfoni amps?????


----------



## NaamanF

That's part of the new sub box. One will go there and the other where the Genesis DM was. Time is a mother right now.


----------



## bobditts

did you take out your big box? is that no more?


----------



## 60ndown

god this is a long thread, can someone please post links and imfo to the 'plug and play' connectorz please.

i want to be able to switch out subs n amps easy.

werdyageddum?


----------



## NaamanF

If we delete all the posts from Bob I am sure we can cut it in half.

Connectors here...
http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage.cfm?webpage_id=3&CATID=39&ObjectGroup_ID=187


----------



## dlechner

NaamanF said:


> If we delete all the posts from Bob I am sure we can cut it in half.
> 
> Connectors here...
> http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage.cfm?webpage_id=3&CATID=39&ObjectGroup_ID=187



Thats funny!

Man that sub is a tank!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW, where you been?


----------



## bobditts

NaamanF said:


> If we delete all the posts from Bob I am sure we can cut it in half.


i love you too.  actually out of the 298 total posts in your thread, Naaman, I have only made 57 of them (including this one). 99% of which were directly related to your car, your equipment, or in response to something you said. 

so are you not going to run the 4 daytons anymore? what is to become of those?


----------



## 60ndown

NaamanF said:


> If we delete all the posts from Bob I am sure we can cut it in half.
> 
> Connectors here...
> http://www.partsexpress.com/webpage.cfm?webpage_id=3&CATID=39&ObjectGroup_ID=187


thanks,

so to make both sides of the connection i need 2 identical pieces?

i thought they'd be sold in pairs


----------



## ClinesSelect

NaamanF said:


> Not that anyone cares but I have a new sub coming. Yippy. http://www.tcsounds.com/tc3000.htm
> 
> Single 12" behind the third row seat. Build pictures to come when I get it and the time.


Sweet. The high roll surround and new Ti cone make me drool.


----------



## NaamanF

Fed-Ex man dropped by with a "little" present. This thing is beefy. Hopefully I can get a test box made this weekend.


----------



## ctl46

WOW!

...oh answer my PM plz:blush:


----------



## slow2.2sonoma

BUMP for an awesome install and pics


----------



## CMR22

I'd like to see your review of the TC3000.


----------



## NaamanF

Me too  I haven't had the chance to do anything with it. I plan on pulling out the big box so I will probably build a temp box for it in a week or so.


----------



## slow2.2sonoma

I actually don't plan on getting it until July, 20th. I have to buy a K&N intake, Viper 5900, and do some glass work before I'm ready. I have decided it's going to be downfired and sealed to about 3.6cubes internally. Actually I like the way downfiring sounds and its the easiest option which will keep everything hidden, have the proper box size, keep my 3rd seat functional and allow my front seats to scoot back without any problems. I'll definately be writing a review once it's in though


----------



## b's07hoe

I just got an 07 and you're installis sick. Got any pics of the single 12 behind the third row. Plan on doing the same with a type x 12.


----------



## NaamanF

I might have one hanging around. It was a pretty simple box made for temp use.


----------



## jayhawkblk

b's07hoe said:


> I just got an 07 and you're installis sick. Got any pics of the single 12 behind the third row. Plan on doing the same with a type x 12.


Do you have buckets in the 2nd row if so you can do a single 12 there like I did.


----------



## NaamanF

That is what I am going to do on install MKII. In fifteen months


----------



## jayhawkblk

NaamanF said:


> That is what I am going to do on install MKII. In fifteen months


Is that how long you got left over there?


----------



## NaamanF

Well 14 months. Yeah talk about putting your life on hold.


----------



## jayhawkblk

just be safe over there.


----------



## b's07hoe

no i have 2 rows of bench seat, but with the increase of back seats being stolen lately i think i may pull the third row and go with a 2 12 box. funds are getting low right now so i think i'll just use the equipment i got, all type r stuff, and aim for a quality install. still would be nice to know the dimensions though. 

thanks and great looking install, 
brandon


----------



## b's07hoe

actually i would like to know how you wiredd up the second battery. I plan on adding one before i put in my subs.


----------



## waternut

AWSOME!!! gets me all fired up and ready to start. Thanks for the inspirations.


----------



## Whiterabbit

if you have limited money, I recommend wiring up the second battery through an RV AUX battery relay. you can get them at any RV fixit shop, the phone book has a whole section.

If you have a little more to spend, I recommend finding a granger or seeing if digikey has a high current solid state relay. Doesnt have to be rated for your alternator current, but itll still cost two to three times what an RV relay will cost.

Dont forget the fuse as close to BOTH batteries as you can get


----------



## Mike Hall

Could you post a little info on the computer setup? I have always wanted to do something like this but im not sure where to start. Does the computer just get powered off the cars battery? If you have any links to computer setups please post them as I have lots to learn.

Mike


----------



## Mike Hall

I forgot to ask but are you able to retain the Steering wheel audio controls with your setup?

Mike


----------



## NaamanF

www.mp3car.com

That should get you started 

The computer is powered by the battery and has a special power supply that turns it on and off with the stereo.

All steering wheel controls are kept with a PAC SWIX.


----------



## Mike Hall

Thanks for the link. Im starting my research now.

Mike


----------



## ben54b

I know this thread is totally dead and buried and I don't even know how I found it, but wow this guy has mad skills and I thought others may enjoy reading it. Ben


----------



## JoshHefnerX

We have a thread necromancer or 2... lol Seriously though, was there any updates to this build?

Josh


----------



## maggie-g

Naaman hasnt logged in since 2012. I doubt there are any updates


----------

